# インポーチューナー



## Whodunit

Hi, could you please translate following into English – as far as you know Japanese?

ｲｿポ一ﾁｭ一ﾅ一


----------



## A.K

I can't find the word anywhere. Maybe if you help giving the context...
And try to be sure if it's インポーチューナー　or　イソポーチューナ


----------



## Whodunit

I know neither.
I don't know any Japanese character, but I hope a native speaker could say if some "similar" characters would be better. I've got it from a magazine.


----------



## mcabr

what kind of magazine? the チューナー　part seems like it might mean "tuner"? Possibly. I dont know about the part that reads inbo---.


----------



## Whodunit

It reads "Import tuner" and below was the Japanese name as said.
It may be read the same but I wanted to know exactly.


----------



## Focalist

The katakana characters literally say:

*impochuna*

(the underlined vowels are long)

There is a car magazine called "Import Tuner" (which would be pronounced as above in Japanese). Could this have anything to do with it?

F

_Edit: You beat me to it by two minutes, W.!_


----------



## mcabr

whodunit said:
			
		

> It reads "Import tuner" and below was the Japanese name as said.
> It may be read the same but I wanted to know exactly.


Oh okay. that explains it. The katakana is soooo small that it looks like the ho has a mark next to it making it a bo. Looks like a ten ten instead of a circle. That is where the confusion came from. So you were just wanting to know what the pronunciation of it was? hmmm.


----------



## Whodunit

mcabr said:
			
		

> Oh okay. that explains it. The katakana is soooo small that it looks like the ho has a mark next to it making it a bo. Looks like a ten ten instead of a circle. That is where the confusion came from. So you were just wanting to know what the pronunciation of it was? hmmm.



ｲｿポ一ﾁｭ一ﾅ一
To make sure, I've enlarged it. I didn't want to have the pronunciation - but now I have - I just wanted to know if it's the same in Japanese as said in English.



			
				Focalist said:
			
		

> Edit: You beat me to it by two minutes, W.!



Sorry.


----------



## mcabr

whodunit said:
			
		

> ｲｿポ一ﾁｭ一ﾅ一
> To make sure, I've enlarged it. I didn't want to have the pronunciation - but now I have - I just wanted to know if it's the same in Japanese as said in English.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry.


Its cool. From what it reads I guess  you could say inpouchuunaa. I think that I have seen this mag before. It seems that it would make more sense if they spelled if differently like ----- インポートチューナー　　that seems that it would make more sense. The way that english is translated into japanese has no science as far as I have seen. Its always a mystery.


----------



## Whodunit

Okay, thanks again. Certainly I don't know a word in Japanese besides 'Konichi wa' and 'Sayonara' and now a new one, but it's good you've explained it.


----------



## mcabr

whodunit said:
			
		

> Okay, thanks again. Certainly I don't know a word in Japanese besides 'Konichi wa' and 'Sayonara' and now a new one, but it's good you've explained it.


No prob man. I joined this forum to help. I wont give any help that I am not sure about. I would just like to provide an English speakers POV on situations. I am hoping to learn some new words on this forum myself. hahaah. lata


----------



## Focalist

mcabr said:
			
		

> The way that english is translated into japanese has no science as far as I have seen.


Not really, if you take into account that (with some recent exceptions) it's based on standard British pronunciation. You'll find plenty of Londoners who pronounce "Import Tuner" as "impaw-choonah"! 

London is, after all, the city where many of the inhabitants refer to their public transport authority (London Transport) as "Lanna Chwanchpaw"...

F


----------



## mcabr

Focalist said:
			
		

> Not really, if you take into account that (with some recent exceptions) it's based on standard British pronunciation. You'll find plenty of Londoners who pronounce "Import Tuner" as "impaw-choonah"!
> 
> London is, after all, the city where many of the inhabitants refer to their public transport authority (London Transport) as "Lanna Chwanchpaw"...
> 
> F


okay I guess you are right. Maybe it would have been better for me to say that words in katakana can be influenced by various languages or in this case accents. I mean like arubaito for example is not even english at all.


----------



## Focalist

There's an interesting article on "English Loan Words in Japanese" here (note that not all the internal links work).

I disagree, though, with some of the author's observations on "completely false friends", e.g.

kuōtā = quarter

Admittedly, this might _look_ like "quota", but kuōtā is (once again) a close approximation to the British pronunciation of "quarter".

And there are many loanwords from non-English sources like -- as you say, mcabr -- arubaito (from Arbeit). I would suggest that

barakku = dilapidated housing

is very likely to derive from French "baraque".

F


----------



## mcabr

hmmm yeah. I think though that kuōtā makes sense though because of the elongated "o" when reading it in japanese phonetics. Occasionally though you do come across words that you just wonder how they came up with them in katakana. 



			
				Focalist said:
			
		

> There's an interesting article on "English Loan Words in Japanese" here (note that not all the internal links work).
> 
> I disagree, though, with some of the author's observations on "completely false friends", e.g.
> 
> kuōtā = quarter
> 
> Admittedly, this might _look_ like "quota", but kuōtā is (once again) a close approximation to the British pronunciation of "quarter".
> 
> And there are many loanwords from non-English sources like -- as you say, mcabr -- arubaito (from Arbeit). I would suggest that
> 
> barakku = dilapidated housing
> 
> is very likely to derive from French "baraque".
> 
> F


----------



## 漢字のとき

hi Whodunit,



Whodunit said:


> Hi, could you please translate following into English – as far as you know Japanese?
> 
> ｲｿポ一ﾁｭ一ﾅ一


 
ｲｿポ一ﾁｭ一ﾅ一 = "ISOPO/ISOHO CYUUNAA"
In English this is mean ISOPO/ISOHO tuner
        - ISOPO/ISOHO: Japan Name (He is a famouse person). You can search for information on internet with keyword "伊曾保物語"
- 伊曾保物語 (isopo/isoho monogatari): Isopo/Isoho's tale

Hope that help you.


----------



## Flaminius

I wouldn't call _Isopo_ a Japanese name since it is an old transcription of Aesop (Aisōpos).

In any event, I doubt the story tell has anything to do with a tuner.  I think it is a typo for インポーチューナー.  Non-one knows what it means but I find it a more plausible pronunciation.


----------



## 漢字のとき

Flaminius said:


> I wouldn't call _Isopo_ a Japanese name since it is an old transcription of Aesop (Aisōpos).
> 
> In any event, I doubt the story tell has anything to do with a tuner. I think it is a typo for インポーチューナー. Non-one knows what it means but I find it a more plausible pronunciation.


*H*i,
"ｲｿポ一" not "インポー" *I* guess if Whodunit type it wrong or not???


----------



## shizuku

インポーチューナー  (syn: 邪魔をする人)
importuner  
(verb: to importune, to importunate)

a person who is annoying for another person


----------



## Flaminius

Hello *shizuku*,

First of all, welcome to the WordReference fora!

Second, it was very nice of you to come forward and go away with such a long-standing question.  Please know that you have saved at least one sleepless soul.  

Not that it is terribly relevant, I would transliterate «importuner» into インポーチュナー because the accent is on the "port" syllable.  A long チュー would assume that the accent is on this syllable.


----------

